# carlton SP7015



## dodge diesel (Feb 8, 2009)

I own a Carlton SP7015 and I have a few questions. I have been in the stump grinding buisness for 6 years now and I have had this machine for 6 months. I have no complaints with the machines reliability. My first question is: has anybody flipped a wheeled unit on a very slight incline? I realize it would be easy to flip on a steep hill. I was doing a job in a customers flower garden and there was a small rock that was covered by vegitation and the machine went over the rock and almost flipped. I was very surprised when I saw the size of the rock that was not very big. There has been a few other occasions where I had to hold my breath. I thought I would bring this up so any other owners might pay closer attention to their surroundings. My second question is: What can I do to solve the problem with the oil pickup. Does Duetz or Carlton offer a solution to this problem? Thanks, Andy


----------



## John464 (Feb 9, 2009)

I own the 7015 too, tire version. Never flipped it. When I started grinding with a 252 over 10yrs ago I flipped that machine twice. Then flipped a 352 once. Learned the hard way and come to realize how not to flip again. I think the 7015 is wider with both wheels on and seems to be more stable than the Vermeers.

Oil pickup? whats that?


----------



## dodge diesel (Feb 9, 2009)

John464 said:


> I own the 7015 too, tire version. Never flipped it. When I started grinding with a 252 over 10yrs ago I flipped that machine twice. Then flipped a 352 once. Learned the hard way and come to realize how not to flip again. I think the 7015 is wider with both wheels on and seems to be more stable than the Vermeers.
> 
> Oil pickup? whats that?



I have read about the engine starving for oil on an incline and causing engine failure. I was wondering if they have come out with a kit with dual oil pickups to solve the problem. A lot of stumps that I do are on an incline and I don't want to burn the motor.


----------



## John464 (Feb 9, 2009)

havent had any issues with oil. who told you that? got about 175hrs on my machine, zero problems


----------



## elmnut (Feb 15, 2009)

Our 7015 tipped over with one outside wheel removed, the remote would not shut the motor down, cylinders filled with oil, a rod bent and punched through the cylinder.


----------



## Sbusta (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re oil pick up.*

I have been looking into this myself & would love to find a simple solution to the incline issue. ( I have been looking into a dry sump) 

In doing the research it appears all engines have the same issue & are only designed to work on 30-degrees most manuals state 25-degrees so there is a fair safety margin.

Just to prove the point this is out of the ASV RC-100 operators manual

Never operate the RC-100 or RC-85 on an incline in excess of 18°.

& 

CAUTION! The engine’s lubrication 
system requires that the machine 
be kept below a maximum opera- 
tion angle of 24° in order to properly supply the 
engine with oil.Failure to follow the instructions 
in on hillside operation may result in engine 
damage or failure.

If you actually measure 25-degrees its quite steep.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## md_tree_dood (Feb 15, 2009)

Never had the issue when I used to use a 7015 trx version. I hated the thing though, it always had drive issues and hydraulics were constantly a problem. As far as flipping it, i always position the head against the lean (typical) and have never gotten close, but the trx version most likely weighs alot more.


----------



## John464 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for pointing this out. Had I not known this it sounds like a costly repair would be in my future.


Here's a tip I learned over the years that can help you in two ways....
On slopes we always start at the top of the hill working downward to grind. We train to do this because it increases productivity in terms of clearing chips. You can travel over more chips on a downward slope than you you can on an upward slope. The chips also boosts the front wheels up a bit lessening the incline. If you are travling up the incline and travel over the chips you are actually increasing the incline. Hope that helps


----------



## dodge diesel (Feb 15, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> Never had the issue when I used to use a 7015 trx version. I hated the thing though, it always had drive issues and hydraulics were constantly a problem. As far as flipping it, i always position the head against the lean (typical) and have never gotten close, but the trx version most likely weighs alot more.


My personal experience with the SP7015 is that it has a high center of gravity. The trx version has a little lower center of gravity and is harder to flip. As for the hydraulics, I have not had any issues with it. Everything has been working great.


----------



## swaney (Jul 7, 2013)

*What is better SP4012 or SP7015 for 60 year old*



dodge diesel said:


> My personal experience with the SP7015 is that it has a high center of gravity. The trx version has a little lower center of gravity and is harder to flip. As for the hydraulics, I have not had any issues with it. Everything has been working great.



Gents
Which grinder do you think is better for a 60 year old person getting back into stump grinding again, SP4012 or SP7015? I'm thinking the 4012 due to my age and return cost.


----------



## swaney (Jul 20, 2013)

*What is better SP4012 or SP7015 for 60 year old*



swaney said:


> Gents
> Which grinder do you think is better for a 60 year old person getting back into stump grinding again, SP4012 or SP7015? I'm thinking the 4012 due to my age and return cost.



Any suggestions out there?
Thx
Swandog


----------

